# Ride LE Kokanee board



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

So i won a raffle for a Ride LE Kokanee board, and i might sell it so im kinda wondering how much its worth. anyone have any ideas? Should i even sell it?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I remember talking about kokanee with my buddies one time, when a broad walked up to us and said "I love coke and E" We all looked at each other started to laugh. I told her were talking bout the beer. Her reply. "o' I've never tried it"

Whenever I see her I remind her lol.

And thats my story about kokanee.

I'd hang it behind the bar. or keep it till you have a bar to hang it behind!


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

They don't go for much on Ebay. I think I got 75 on CL for a Newcastle by Head, brand new. 

I've had a PBR, & K2 Kokanee too. They are fine to ride and I get them free!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah i figured they might not go for much, but it was free anyway. i was thinking of just riding it but its pretty soft for my liking.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I might want to take that off your hands for the right price!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

if i decide to sell it ill let you know :thumbsup:


----------

